# Thorny Acres Sportsman's Club -Tom Nelson 3-D shoot



## mvcsimons (Jun 11, 2012)

ok Everyone it's time for the 7 th Annual 3-D shoot Sponsored by Tom Nelson
American Archers T.V Show 
Where Thorny Acres Sportsman's Club 9550 East French RD Elsie Mich 48831
when July 21st & 22nd
Time SaT 9 AM- 5 PM sUN 9AM -3 PM
COST Adults kids 13 & under 5.00 families 20.00
so come have some fun and meet Tom Nelson 
Also over three thousand dallors in door prizes 
and novelty shoots / money pay back


----------

